# New - from Massachusetts, United States. Hello!



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi! My name is Liz and I'm 23 years old. I've had mice in the past, but I'm technically just starting out with breeding them. My goal is to breed fancy pet (non-show quality) mice that have excellent temperaments and health. It has become extremely hard to come across any fancy mice for sale at all around here - I've come across only one pet shop (in Boston) that sells anything other than albino feeder mice.

I currently am the owner of 6 mice - one male and five females. Three of the females are very young and are living together, separate from the male and two other ("older") females.

I'm very interested in learning more about fancy mice in general and I'm glad I found this forum!  It's nice to meet you all! As soon as I can charge my camera battery, I will edit this post and show you pictures (along with names and personality descriptions, of course) of my little buggers!


----------



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi. I hope you enjoy this forum as much as i am. I will be looking forward to seeing pictures of your mice.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome :welcomeany


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

:welcomeany

Pleased to meet you


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

lizashley said:


> Hi! My name is Liz and I'm 23 years old. I've had mice in the past, but I'm technically just starting out with breeding them. My goal is to breed fancy pet (non-show quality) mice that have excellent temperaments and health.


Hello and welcome! Good luck with the breeding!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! I might be coming through Boston in a few months!


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! (I know this is a bit of a late response.)
 Must find camera battery charger.. xD


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello & Welcome to the forum!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum from a fellow Newbie


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you all! And Zany Toon, you're a newbie too? You're already a superposter, though! :shock:


----------

